# Fuel storage tanks question



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I went to an auction today and bought five 1000 gallon and 500 gallon farm storage tanks. I know there will be some rust and maybe a little water in each tank. In the past i would put in maybe 20 gallons of diesel and roll them around, then drain them. Just wondering if anyone had a better idea to clean them out? Don't really like the thought of wasting 100 gallons of diesel but i guess i could let it settle out and use it for burning brush rows. I thought of steaming them but hiring it out would cost more than the diesel fuel.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A little different situation here, but I cleaned a 500 gallon tank with about 5 gallons of gasoline. Rolled it around on the ground and stood it on the ends with gas in it....gas seemed to cut the crud better than diesel. Mold/fungus can be a problem here and that seemed to take care of that also.

Regards, Mike


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Vol said:


> A little different situation here, but I cleaned a 500 gallon tank with about 5 gallons of gasoline. Rolled it around on the ground and stood it on the ends with gas in it....gas seemed to cut the crud better than diesel. Mold/fungus can be a problem here and that seemed to take care of that also.
> 
> Regards, Mike


That ought to work. The other common sense thing to do is to shorten your pipe to your pump. It'll mean that you can't get the tank as empty as before but you'll be pumping from above any gunk.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

A good filter on the pump along with a water block filter is pretty critical even if the tank is clean...


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Yes, gasoline is a better solvent than diesel. I have two 300s that need to be cleaned some time; debating whether to use gasoline or water and detergent.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I like my tanks as clean as possible, so whenever I get one used I always clean it. And I, like probably every single member on hay talk, always filter my diesel for all particulates and don't extend the pump stem to the bottom of the tank.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Throw a piece of chain in with your cleaning solvent and roll it around. Little scrubbing action.


----------

